# Foam***can I get some experts here please***



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Just set up a new 125, w/ 2 ac110's. Cleaned the tank with a salt solution. filled it, got it to temp., filters running and added stress zyme and some seeded bacteria. For some reason I have a layer of foam on top of the water. The whole tank. When you put salt or your hand on the foam, it goes away, but soon to return after the ac110's agitate the surface. Anyone know what could cause this?

Here is a pic of it. This was before it got real bad, and has stayed bad since. It, is now 1" thick right in front of filters, and entire tank covered on top.
View attachment 126790


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

_*Topic Moved to Water Chemistry Forum*_


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

im pretty sure its the temp of the water and the agitation from the ac110's.....try dropping your temp a tad bit or repositioning the ac110's


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

I can't drop my temp. This tank is for my breeders. And what would moving a filter 6 inches have anything to do with foam on top? It's gonna make foam no matter where I put them. I mean sh*t, I can only move them so far apart from eachother. Tank temp is at 80 right now. is this common with ac110's?


----------



## DC2RJUN (Aug 31, 2004)

Its from the stuff you added to the tank being agitated from the ac110s, its gonna go away soon. Its the same for me when i add meds into my tanks.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Melafix always gets a little foamy, I know. But Stress zyme is not a med, and has never foamed up before. The ac110's were on my 100 gal just prior to putting them on the 125, and no foam in the 100, so why in the 125? There is nothing differant between the 2 tanks.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

pic of foam at top.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

I use some accu-clear for my tank before I have company over or before I show it to someone to clear up the tank and get rid of tiny free floating particles fast and it will foam at the top for a little while. I think its just the chemicals.


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

Leasure1 said:


> pic of foam at top.


Does not seem to be a big problem. Just clean it regularly, it will stop forming again sooner or later.

Harry


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

but the only thing in the tank was a little stress zyme. Never done that before. Brand new set up.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

imo stress zyme is useless. just do a large water change.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

Leasure1 said:


> but the only thing in the tank was a little stress zyme. Never done that before. Brand new set up.


might be the salt you used......rock i assume?
you should have used miotac acid ryan like i sugessted.

let it ride ryan, it will be ok, its like salt water tanks, they will foam up a bit and finaly
settle down. you should test your salt factor and see what its at.

good luck bro
Dennis


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

But why doesn't this happen when doing a high salt dose to fix ich, etc?
This was a salt tank first, then fresh, then I bought it. The guy who sold it to me said it may be protein buildup from previous algea. I cleaned it good, and rinsed well. Already drained it agian copletely cuz I wanna be positive there is no soap or something in it. Ya never know. Thing was sitting in his garage for a couple of months.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

who knows what in the hell is in a used tank, thats why i use mioatic acid bro
kills all calcium deposits and algee, but will not harm glass or sylicone

imo: salt mix doesnt clean like everyone thinks, it adds salt to the water by sticking
on the glass and what not


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

did 100% change. Problem solved.

now for the fishless cycle.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Always happend to me when i used stress zyme. it sucks


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

glad it went away........i still say it was all of the salt


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

the only times my tank has ever foamed was when there was no water movements on the surface and high temperature.


----------

